# Low Budget Bürostuhl



## PyronIV (10. November 2019)

*Low Budget Bürostuhl*

Guten Tag liebe Community,

ich wurde hier schon im Bereich Headset hervorragend beraten.
Nun brauche ich erneut eure Hilfe, denn ich will mir einen neuen Bürostuhl/Gaming Stuhl/Chefsessel anschaffen.

Ich sietze hier zu Hause nur ab und zu zum zocken für ein paar Stunden, weshalb ich nicht gerade dazu bereit bin viel Geld auszugeben.
Die Schmerzgrenze wären da schon die 200€.
Ich weiß, es ist nicht viel für einen Stuhl, der ergonomische Stuhl in meiner arbeit kostet ja ein kleines Vermögen, aber für die paar Stunden zu Hause halte ich dieses Budget für angemessen und ich werde auch definitiv nicht mehr ausgeben.
Ein Upgrade zu meinem 5 Jahre alten, 30€ Drehsessel ist es allemal 

Ich kenne mich mit Bürostühlen so wirklich gar nicht aus um ehrlich zu sein.
Die SuFu habe ich schon benutzt, vieles gefunden und gelernt, ich wollte bin mir aber dennoch nicht was nun so das Optimum für 200€ wäre.
Ich hab übrigens bis jetzt mit Kunstleder echt miese Erfahrungen gemacht, kann aber auch am Preis meiner bisherigen Stühle liegen.

PS: Ich dentiere schon sehr Starku zu folgendem Produkt:
Mein derzeitiger Favorit:
MARKUS Drehstuhl - Vissle dunkelgrau - IKEA

Über den Ikea Markus hab ich bisher vielk gutes gelesen.
Klar, kein Wunderwerk der technik, aber allem Anschein nach ein Stuhl der OK zu sein scheint.


Alternativen mit guten Bewertungen, keine Ahnung ob das Zeug aber was taugt.
DXRacer:
https://www.amazon.de/Robas-Lund-Ga...ÅMÅŽÕÑ&keywords=dxracer&qid=1573372968&sr=8-5

Sopngmics:
https://www.amazon.de/dp/B017IAKF8Q/ref=twister_B07P8SCHYP?_encoding=UTF8&psc=1
https://www.amazon.de/SONGMICS-Ergo...ts=p_72:419117031&rnid=419116031&sr=8-11&th=1


Ihh danke euch schonmal im voraus.
sg Pyron


----------



## TJW65 (10. November 2019)

*AW: Low Budget BÃ¼rostuhl*

Moin!

Also ich kann hier lediglich was zu dem Markus von IKEA was sagen und bin jetzt auch kein Fachmann,
aber ich sitze hier eigentlich immer recht bequem.
Sicherlich ist der "Markus" nur ein Simpler Bürostuhl, mit einfacher Technik und Design aber für mich (hab das selbe Anwendungsfeld wie du) absolut ausreichend.

Mein einziger "Kritikpunkt" ist, das wenn du dich raufsetzt und nach hinten lehnst knartscht dieses Netzt.
Nicht erst nach einer weile sondern von Anfang an.
Mich persönlich stört es nicht, aber ansonsten wenn du einen IKEA in der Nähe hast einfach mal probe sitzen.

MFG
TJW65


----------



## PyronIV (10. November 2019)

*AW: Low Budget BÃ¼rostuhl*

Danke für die Antwort 

sg Pyron


----------



## cordonbleu (10. November 2019)

*AW: Low Budget BÃ¼rostuhl*

Ich habe auch den Markus von Ikea und bin mit dem Stuhl sehr zufrieden. Ich sitze auch abseits des Zockens viel am Schreibtisch und somit entsprechend oft. Ich habe den Stuhl jetzt schon über 5 Jahre und bisher zeigt er keine Verschleißerscheinungen. 
Ich muss dazu aber auch sagen, dass ich noch nicht sooo alt bin und auch keine Rückenbeschwerden habe. 



TJW65 schrieb:


> Mein einziger "Kritikpunkt" ist, das wenn du dich raufsetzt und nach hinten lehnst knartscht dieses Netzt.
> Nicht erst nach einer weile sondern von Anfang an.
> Mich persönlich stört es nicht, aber ansonsten wenn du einen IKEA in der Nähe hast einfach mal probe sitzen.



Mein Netz macht das nicht. Bei mir knackt aber etwas in der Mechanik beim Aufstehen aus dem Stuhl seit Beginn an. Stört mich aber auch nicht.


----------



## PyronIV (11. November 2019)

*AW: Low Budget Bürostuhl*

@cordonbleu:

Danke für die Info.
Hast du den aus Echtleder oder den mit Stoffbezug?
Ich dentiere ja eher zu Stoff um ehrlich zu sein.

Eventuell hilft diese Anleitung sogar das knarren zu beseitigen:
Ikea Markus Drehstuhl: Kein Knarzen/Quietschen mehr! – rosenblut

@all
Hat eventuell jemand Erfahrungen mit den Produkten von Songmics?


----------



## JackA (11. November 2019)

*AW: Low Budget Bürostuhl*

Kommt ganz drauf an, wie schwer man ist und wie breit der Hintern ist, der drauf sitzt, oder ob man sonst körperlich eingeschränkt ist.
Ich bin von der Größe und Gewicht im Durchschnitt und habe auch sonst keine Gebrechen und sitze seit 3 Jahren mehrere Stunden täglich auf einen 130€ Racing Stuhl und habe absolut keine Probleme damit.


----------



## PyronIV (11. November 2019)

*AW: Low Budget Bürostuhl*

Moin JackA$$:

Danke dir nochmal, die Empfehulg für den Kauf des CoolerMaster Headsets war TOP. Bester Kauf übrhaupt 
Naja ich bin 30, wiege ca 85 kg und bin 178 cm groß.
Bin nicht ganz dünn aber was Stühle betrifft noch im Normalbereich würde ich sagen.

Danke, werd mir den Stiuhl mal etwas genauer ansehn 

fG


----------



## BojackHorseman (11. November 2019)

*AW: Low Budget Bürostuhl*

Der IKEA Markus ist nicht umsonst die Standardempfehlung für große und etwas schwerere Menschen. Er hat auch eine weite Höhenverstellung, was besonders wichtig ist, weil die Augenhöhe maximal auf oberster Zeilenkante sein sollte, besser sogar noch auf oberer Monitorkante.

Aber eigentlich macht nicht der Stuhl das gute Sitzen, sondern die Bewegung die man sonst so im Leben hat. Ohne ausreichende Bewegung verkümmert die Muskulatur der Lendenwirbel und da kommt ein Großteil der Schmerzen her. Ergonomische Stühle sind auch deshalb so teuer, weil sie den Sitzenden zu Bewegung zwingen.


----------



## PyronIV (11. November 2019)

*AW: Low Budget Bürostuhl*

@BojackHorseman:
Auch dir einen recht herzlichen Dank für deine Antwort.
Ich hab das auch schon mitbekommen dass der IKEA Makrus von der Rückenlehne her recht hoch ist, ich hoffe nicht zu hoch für mich, denn als groß würde ich mich nicht gerade bezeichnen. 
Naja Bewegung ist so eine Sache, ich arbeite in der IT, hab aber einen ergonomischen Stuhl und eine höhenverstellbaren Stehtisch, ich steh also den halben Tag in der Arbeit, was sicher nicht ganz schlecht ist.

Ich sitze zu Hause ja nicht10h am Tag in diesem Stuhl, nur denk ich mir halt, dass der Markus im Vergleich zu meinem kaputten 30€ Sessel ein Upgrade sein müsste


----------



## cordonbleu (11. November 2019)

*AW: Low Budget Bürostuhl*



PyronIV schrieb:


> @cordonbleu:
> 
> Danke für die Info.
> Hast du den aus Echtleder oder den mit Stoffbezug?
> Ich dentiere ja eher zu Stoff um ehrlich zu sein.



Ich habe die Ledervariante. Hatte davor einen Stoffstuhl und gerade die Sitzfläche sah aufgrund schlechter Reinigungsmöglichkeit am Ende echt schlimm aus. Da ist das Leder deutlich pflegeleichter. Das ist aber natürlich Geschmackssache. 



PyronIV schrieb:


> Eventuell hilft diese Anleitung sogar das knarren zu beseitigen:
> Ikea Markus Drehstuhl: Kein Knarzen/Quietschen mehr! – rosenblut



Wow, also das Knarzen beim Zurücklehnen hat mein Stuhl wirklich gar nicht. Es ist  ein einmaliges Krachen beim Aufstehen als ob sich etwas durch das Sitzen verspannt hat und sich dann beim Aufstehen wieder löst. Vielleicht schmiere ich nach all den Jahren aber auch bald mal die Mechanik. Schaden kanns auf jeden Fall nicht.


----------



## PyronIV (11. November 2019)

*AW: Low Budget Bürostuhl*

@cordonbleu:

Danke für die Info.
Ich geh heut am Abend mal Probesitzen.
Hatte massive Probleme mit Kunstleder, bei Echtleder siehts sicher anders aus.

Mal sehen welcher es wird 

lg


----------



## TJW65 (11. November 2019)

*AW: Low Budget Bürostuhl*

Ich persönlich kann mit Kunst- sowie echtem Leder nichts anfangen, ist einfach nichts für mich.
Aber das ist ja rein Subjektiv und jedem selbst überlassen.

Meld' dich doch am ende nochmal, welcher es geworden ist. 

MFG


----------

